# Great Times in POC!



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

After a short week at work, I packed up the truck and headed for the house Thursday afternoon to meet my friend Jode Shupe with Laguna Rods in Seadrift. I was excited to get back on the water after having such a good last weekend with the girls. Our plans were to grind it hard till 11:00 each day to beat the heat and lagging afternoon bite. After a fat ribeye Thursday night we crashed out and anticipated the 4:45 alarm. 

Friday morning we fished hard sand and grass, very deep along the main bay shore of Espiritu Santo Bay. Wind was south/southeast and the bait activity was unbelievable. Trout were smashing everywhere, birds were diving, it was picturesque! We immediately began sticking trout in the 14 inch class, one after another. After about 3 hours of a whole lot of small fish we decided to move across the bay and try the other side. The same story unfolded there where we began catching fish immediately and began keeping a few in the 15-18 class. With the wind switching out of the Northeast about 9:30, the bite shut down. We completed one more wade over a little shallower mud and grass and picked up a double on nice keeper reds. Jode's was pushing 26" and gave him a nice fight. We ended the day with 12 trout and 2 reds. Most were caught on whatever color we had in the box. Norton sand eel jrs and bull minnows did the trick.

Sunday was pretty much the same story. With the exact same wind change at about the same exact time, the bite shut down hard then and we struggled from about 9:30-11. We ended the day with 8 nice trout for Jode to take home to his wife. We fished two of the same spots and didn't venture any further. At 11 we were chased off the water due to a nice thundershower that blew in from the North.

Sunday, I fished with my friend Rod and we struggled to find fish in a stiff East wind. We fished north and south shorelines of ESB, All around Grass Island, Bayucos flats, and Whitaker's. We finished at about noon with 3 nice 20" trout and a 16" flounder. The last spot on Baycos, we decided to drift over water about 10" deep. There were a ton of reds on the flat but were a little lock jawed. I did see an estimated 29"+ trout laying in a grass bed right in front of the boat. I casted to it and my line ran across her back scaring her away. That was the largest trout I've ever seen sight fishing, and I really wasn't ready to take the shot at her.

It was a great weekend with great food, friends, fishing, and a little beer.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Good job! I might be headed down there this weekend. Hopefully we do as well as yall did.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Great Time..... Thanks Again*

Chris,

Thanks again for being such a gracious host and having me down to your house for some great fishing, food, and cold beverages!

Man what a great time and the wife is happy I brought home fish...

Needless to say I am back at the office fighting the fight!

THANKS AGAIN!

Jode-


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks Good S.C.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Looks like a great time, but I am surprised Shupe didn't hook you in back with a jig head or something I am also surprised he wasn't trying to fish with a Ping- 1 Iron and some crabbing cord either .......Just Kidding Jode.....

Stelvis (AKA Mr Sawyer to Jode)


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Sawyer!!!!!!!*

STEVE.....

What is up pods...... I was wondering who in the heck STELVIS could be..... WHAT A SURPRISE.......

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BUY A REAL ROD AND GET A LAGUNA... I will call your better half and get you hooked UP!!!!!

When are you going to go fishing with me????

Jode-


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics, guys.
Must be nice to do all that fishing, Chris.
We plan to be back down at the end of the month. Hauling the boat down there and putting her in storage.
Scott


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Damnn Jode you make that dink on the left look like an even larger dink. I hope none of the Board Wardens look at this report!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I had a great time at POC last week. While my husband and son went out on a guided fishing trip last Wednesday I decided to hit the local pier at POC and wait for them to get back. Got there about 630am and bait and splashes were everywhere. I only had lures so I took a spook pup and caught trout consistently for about 2 hours. They ranged from probably 12" - 18". Gave the keeper wounded ones away and released all the others. Bite slowed about 830am and switched to a Baby Redfish Spook Jr. and caught a few on it. Then caught one on a Texas Chicken Catch 2000 and a fat 20" on a silver spoon (last fish of the day - she decided to show off and jump off the pier). Left about 1030am. I believe I gave away 5 trout to 18" and kept 2 trout for myself and released at least 3-4 keepers plus a lot of dinks. Not a bad day for a girl by herself on a pier. Didn't even get my feet wet that day and had a blast working with those topwaters. I have a picture but my hair's all messed up!

By the way, is there anyway to fish with topwaters that is not so hurtful to the fish. I felt sorry for a few of these fish I had to release because the lure just tore up their mouth. They swam away OK but not sure if they actually made it. Has anyone ever replaced the treble hooks with single hooks -- or would that even work?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

It works. It is especially good in situations where floating grass is a problem.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hey Now*

HEY NOW...... EZ on the dink reference....... LOL..... It was all of 15-1/8 and that is legal in my book!

You forgot to tell them who had big trout and big red for the 2 days.. UHHH HUH!!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I typically try to put my clients on numbers and not focus so much on quality in the dead of summer. Just joking.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ehhhhhhh*

UR killin me pods..... "CLIENTS" ...... that is classic..... once again thanks....

Hey you know this was the first time Chris and I got to fish together and THIS GUY CAN FLAT OUT FISH..... and he is a great person to boot....

I still caught the big T and R though!!!!!

ADIOS

Jode


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Yo, Jode! Just fishing the Galvez sector and I aint even gonna talk about making dink fish look dinkier!!!

My fat arse went to Jetties with Brother in law Saturday eve and all I could manage was this Jack...wore me out. We got several 2- 2-1/2 foot sharks and one Bull red from 4:00 to sunset. No food but better than zilch in the bay on Saturday morning....not even a hardhead....
I waded the EastBeach surf on Sunday morning and managed 3 dink trout, 1 giant whiting and three small blacktips.... I might take you up on that Laguna.... show me you wares......


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Nice POC Trout*

SightCast,

Looks like ya'll were on top of those _Port O'connor Trout_. But man, where did you have to travel to see a 29"er, JK Keep her in your sights. Sure wish I could of pulled in one this weekend. We were on some POC trout up the coast from ya.

Next month we'll get together down at the _Seadrift _Office. Pole around for a day or two(in something new). I'll start looking for a larger hot water heater for ya also.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*NEW FAUCET and NO MORE LEAK*

Hey Little... there are no more leaks and a new shiny faucet at the Casa de Condon now... I forgot to mention he is a heck of a plumber too...


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Shupe,

But can you take a 2 minute shower? Last time I visited Casa de LaCondon if you were second in line...well you were Cold. Just givin you a hard time Chris, jealous joke.

Stay on'Dem fish.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Shower*

Darn,

Good thing I was 1st in the shower then! Whew...!! HEY CONDON... upgrade that waterheater for next time!!!!!

Jode-


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Chris/Jode,
Glad to see you guys found a few fish.... I got a sneak peak at the new rods Martin is demoing... SWEET!!!! Speaking of plumbing.... I'm looking for somebody to help me rough in the plumbing at the soon to be finished house in Seadrift. You guys know anybody?? Real simple.... Two sinks, one shower, a pooper and a pisser.. Thats it.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Good To Hear*

Chris told me you had been by and saw the new rods.... They aren't even out yet... Not even sure what to call them yet either.. They have a stiffer tip than our standard Texas Wader....

Yes we got into some of those "PortOConnor" specials...

As far as plumbing goes Condon might can do it.... LOL Just Joking.... I really have no clue... you might want to shot ChrisMartin a Pm or even SightCast... I can't help in that dept!

I'll be waiting for your order!

Jode


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Little, I was telling Jode about how you rag on our POC trout one day while we were wading. Man I think I said "POC trout" 60 times in the next 30 minutes. It's still funny.
Bro, anytime you want to fish just call, cuz you know you dont have to, or will be invited.

Kyle, I hear getting a plumber is a beoch there in that area. I did talk to an old man on the phone out of Seadrift that was gunna come get Jode and I out of a bind but he didnt have the parts we needed. It was 6:00pm. He was in the phone book but it's at the house. What do you need exactly? Someone to set and trim out fixtures, etc. Your rough-in should be done right? Isnt it about finished? Chris' rods are nice I must say.

About the water heater....Seeing some of the other houses in the neighboorhood, your lucky to have a shower much less ac!!!!!! Where the helll would I put a larger water heater anyway?


----------



## Tio (Dec 20, 2004)

excellent report guys, keep them coming. makes me wish i could get down there. at least i can live vicariously thru you guys!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

shuperace1 said:


> HEY NOW...... EZ on the dink reference....... LOL..... It was all of 15-1/8 and that is legal in my book!
> 
> You forgot to tell them who had big trout and big red for the 2 days.. UHHH HUH!!!!


LMAO @ Shupe, except for the reds, they all look like dinks to me.... j/k Jode


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ur Right Pods*

BAD---

Heck you are right... them dang "POC TROUT" need some steroids... The biggest one caught those 2 days was 18 and I caught her on a fluke... Get this... had her and as she came towards me she spit the plastic OVER MY DANG HEAD... so I slapped it back down in front of me and SHE HITS THE DARN THING AGAIN and alas I land that 18" beauty!!!!!

Sight was standing next to me laughing his ARSE off!!!! We both couldn't believe it!!!

When are we gonna fish????

Shupe


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

shuperace1 said:


> Darn,
> 
> Good thing I was 1st in the shower then! Whew...!! HEY CONDON... upgrade that waterheater for next time!!!!!
> 
> Jode-


Ya'll can alway's just shower together next time!

Looks like a good trip.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Are You Kidding*

Heck... I Could Barely Turn Around In That Darn Thing W/ My Fat Arssssse!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Chris!
I was poling the Hell's Bay inshore of you at that last spot where you saw the big trout. I would've called you on the cell, but the battery was dead and I didn't want to scream at you and scare off all those big fish. We sight-casted seven fish over 27" while you were drifting...they all turned their nose up at different flies. I hit that spot the next morning and waded through the area picking up quite a few keeper specks and some super-sized reds on SS jrs. I chased a speckle back over 100 yards across the flat casting a topwater her, she swiped at it once and threw the hook on a headshake, biggest fish I've seen since April.
By the way... keep that spot under your hat and thanks for not giving out the exact true location. I've made the mistake of being too explicite hear on this website and several of what used to be my honey holes are now filled with 2Coolers on the weekend.
Great report! Call me when you come back down and I'll teach you how to catch those big fish....HA!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

No prob Curtiss. Both of those spots are a couple of my spring/summer go to areas. We were drifting because we had just completed a LONG wade and I was pooped. I was also trying to work on the tan a little too. Bring your arse over to the house when you are in town next! Good to hear your getting on the water. Take Care, SC


----------

